# Pakistan close to buying 8 Chinese submarines



## CougarKing (2 Apr 2015)

The class of submarine is not specified in the full article:

Reuters



> *Pakistan close to buying eight Chinese submarines: FT*
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - *Pakistan is close to signing a $4 to $5 billion deal to buy eight submarines from China*, the Financial Times said on Thursday, in what it added would likely be China's largest overseas arms sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (29 Sep 2015)

The export version of the _Yuan_ class for Pakistan? Note the recent efforts by China to sell the same class of subs to Egypt and Thailand.

Diplomat



> *Revealed: Why China Is Selling Submarines to Pakistan
> Does the sale represent a step in China’s possible ambitions to have a toehold in the Indian Ocean?*
> By Benjamin David Baker
> September 28, 2015
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (7 Oct 2015)

Major update:

Diplomat



> *Confirmed: Chinese Submarines Will Be Built in Karachi
> Four of China’s eight Yuan-class submarines for Pakistan will be built in Karachi.*
> 
> By Ankit Panda
> ...


----------

